# Cherry Shrimp turning brown



## cgjedi

So I had a female cherry shrimp turn a shade of brownish brick-red. A few days later she died. Does anyone know what could have happened?


----------



## Diztrbd1

A little more info will probably get you some responses. Water parameters, temp ect....


----------



## cgjedi

That's the thing. Everything is fine. No other problems with any cherry shrimp, rili shrimp, white clouds or rainbow fish.


----------



## cgjedi

So I'm assuming after so many views that this is not a common thing that cherry shrimp do. I'm just new to keeping shrimp so I have little to compare this to.


----------



## Bobsidd

In my experience, which is limited compared to other members here, a shrimp (mine are mostly crystal red) will lose some colour as it prepares to moult. As far as I can tell, this is because the shrimp takes on water beneath the exoskeleton it is about to shed in order to make space for the moulting process. It can make the colour seem cloudy. If a shrimp has an issue during a moult and can not successfully remove its exoskeleton, it may remain in this state of reduced colour and die. This could take a few hours or a few days. That's the only thing I can really think of, especially because the rest of your shrimp seem happy and healthy. Changes in colour seem to occur if the shrimp is stressed or around a moult. Just my $0.02.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Sayonara

I had fire shrimp that were turning blue, they died. It was bad water...


----------

